# My Pattern Of Hand warmers



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi everybody,
Just wanted to share my pattern of my favorite hand warmers.
It's my design. Please let me know what you think!

Elena


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Nothing came through but a blank white page. Can you resubmit?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Lion Brand Vannas Choice Fingerless Handwarmers




Finished Measurements:

Circumference: 6 (unstretched)
Length: 10,3

Yarn: 1 ball of Vannas Choice 100% Acrylic yarn in Cranberry
1 ball of Vannas Choice 100% Acrylic yarn in Rust
1 ball of Vannas Choice 100% Acrylic yarn in Brick 

Needles : U.S. #8 straight single-pointed needles
a tapestry needle 

Gauge: 4 stitches per 1

Instructions:

With red yarn, cast on 34 stitches and* work in 2x2 ribbing for 2 rows.
Change to Rust color and work in 2x2 ribbing for 2 more rows. 


Change to Brick color and work in 2x2 ribbing for 2 more rows.*
Repeat the stripes from * to * one more time.
Now change to red again and continue in 2x2 ribbing in red for 5 (28 rows). 

*Change to Brick and work in 2x2 ribbing for 2 rows.
Change to Rust and work in 2x2 ribbing for 2 rows.
Change to Red and work for 2x2 ribbing for 2 rows.*

Repeat the stripes from * to * 2 more times. Bind off the stitches.
Sew the side seam as follows:

Starting with the side that has 2 repeats of the stripes, sew 2 of the seam, then leave 2 of the seam open for the thumb, 
then sew the rest of the seam to the end of the handwarmer.

Embroider flowers on every 2 rows of knit stitches using lazy daisy stitch: 


Repeat for the second handwarmer.



Handknitsbyelena on Etsy.com


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

/Users/mommy/Desktop/Picture clipping.pictClipping


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks - I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Very nice. I did manage to download it and hope to knit it maybe for a Christmas present when I have finished all my wip
Thank you.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

they are pretty, and look easy. Will give them are try, as i have been asked for at least 3 pairs by GDs


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the embroidered flowers. Saved your pattern, thanks!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

what a cute pattern! They are on my to do list for sure.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like these...easy yet fashionable with the flowers. I bookmarked these to try for GDs. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Garedbird (Sep 14, 2011)

Just downloaded your pattern. Very pretty. Thank you for sharing with every one. I think they would make nice gifts.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Can't get picture to download.nothing comes up .please post a picture. Thank you.


----------



## stitch2knit (Oct 30, 2011)

Love the pattern. I need to make something for our mail lady and these would be nice. She could wear them and still open the mailboxes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

knittingkitty,

these are just SO cute.

you are very clever.....thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Question: this is very cute, but it appears it is all ribbing (a good thing in my opinion). Yet your embroidery picture shown is on a stockinette knit. If you are actually embroidering on the rib stitch, do you stretch it out before adding the daisy? Or am I just reading the pattern wrong?


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice. My granddaughter's Christmas present now has a pattern! Thanks.


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice. Lovely colors! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I really like it!!! Thanks for posting..


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!! I just printed this.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

LOVE your pattern! These look wonderful. Printed it right up. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much! Please include a picture with instructions. I cannot remember which hand warmers this pattern refers to. Thanks.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

What a pretty pattern and it looks so easy, thank you for sharing


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi everybody,
> Just wanted to share my pattern of my favorite hand warmers.
> It's my design. Please let me know what you think!
> 
> Elena


Thank you for the pattern,very nice design :thumbup:


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

that will be next on my list


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

I downloaded the pattern and picture - they are beautiful. What I especially like is the fingers are longer than some that seem to be more for looks only rather than warmth also. thanks for showing, Riley


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

VERY NICE'


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing, I had no trouble with the download. I can think of a couple of young women who would love these for Christmas.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW this is a beautiful piece of work. I love the embroidered details you added to it.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Where is the picture.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Knitter forever said:


> Where is the picture.


On page 1 right at the bottom of KnittingKitty's first msg is (download) click on that and you will get the picture and the pattern


----------



## redwingsfan (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi There: Love your pattern. Can you tell me in order to make kids hand warmers, how far from the knuckles should I leave an opening for the thumb and how many rows? Thanks, Anita


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the way they look, but it is so hot here that the backs of my hands are sweating! I'll bookmark for cooler times!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, yarnawhile! Sorry, I couldn't answer that question earlier. 
Yes, you need to click on that "download" link to see the picture and the pattern.. If it doesn't work for some reason, please send me a private message with your email address and I'll email it to you. 
Elena


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Question: this is very cute, but it appears it is all ribbing (a good thing in my opinion). Yet your embroidery picture shown is on a stockinette knit. If you are actually embroidering on the rib stitch, do you stretch it out before adding the daisy? Or am I just reading the pattern wrong?


No, you don't need to stretch it out. Just embroider the flowers on every two rows of stockinette stitch, the other rows of reverse stockinette stitch will allow the handwarmers to stretch, so the embroidery will work fine.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

redwingsfan said:


> Hi There: Love your pattern. Can you tell me in order to make kids hand warmers, how far from the knuckles should I leave an opening for the thumb and how many rows? Thanks, Anita


Hmm, that would depend on the kid's age and how long you would like the handwarmers to be.


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

i love handwarmers and your pattern is so cute!
thanx for sharing.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing your pattern. Very cute handwarmers!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

they're lovely! and I like the ribbing since it can fit many different hand sizes. I do prefer handwarmers with a knitted thumb, so if I make these (and I'm thinking I will), I'll look pick up stitches to add on 3/4" to 1" of thumb (they just don't feel right to me without a thumb, maybe b/c my office, and therefore my thumbs, get cold sometimes). but I do think you've done a great job there!


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

thank you for sharing your pattern i have raynauds and they will be good for keeping my hands warm


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

R


Knittingkitty said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Question: this is very cute, but it appears it is all ribbing (a good thing in my opinion). Yet your embroidery picture shown is on a stockinette knit. If you are actually embroidering on the rib stitch, do you stretch it out before adding the daisy? Or am I just reading the pattern wrong?
> ...


Okay -- thanks! I do like the ribbing all the way because of the comment made by someone else, they will fit all sizes. Pattern is going into my collection


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

I have Reynaud also. These are a great idea. Thank you


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

The embroidered flowers really add a nice detail - Thank you for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank-you for the pattern. I love the colors and the added embroidery. A perfect gift.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

made one hand last night!


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

just so beautiful thank you so very much for sharing this home made pattern .Cant wait to make a pair or two lol


----------

